# Geckonia, Alien Landscape Viv Build



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Perhaps because I'm afraid of my ability to create natural looking rocks, I decided to create an unnatural viv, with the concept that the inhabitants (mourning gecko juvies) are aliens, and this is their otherworldly environment. Since MG's are arboreal and like to climb branches to sun themselves and like tunnels to hide in, the design needed to incorporate these ideas. Additionally, I've been collecting weird plants to include, so I wanted to consider a way to showcase them as well. 

I wanted to use drylock and foam with a false bottom. 

I started with craft styrofoam, and covered the back with a solid piece of foam that i siliconed in. I then created pieces of foam for the sides, with shapes that allowed for structural elements to be toothpicked and siliconed on but also for viewing in the tank. I pre-cut black contact paper the same size and shape as these cutouts so it will be easy to hide my ugly silicone and not have to cut the weird shapes out after the fact. 

I then started playing around with some overpriced craft styrofoam I had. Craft styrofoam is overpriced and I will not be buying it again. But its easy to cut and deal with. I added clear plastic tubing "apartments" for the girls (all MG's are girls) at the back - as they hide in tunnel structures. I stole Sally/Andy's wiggly tillasandia tree idea and added some wiggly willow branches for climbing. The structures are toothpicked and siliconed together. Next I'll tape off and drylock everything. 

Photos of current status:


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha! I like what I'm seeing... I’m not going to lie, the idea is wacky, but I love it =) 
Your viv concept frees you from the confinement of “natural color pallets” and “conventional textures” and should prove to be a liberating experience. I can’t wait to see where creativity takes you in your uninhibited design!


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, im really interested to see where this is going. Ive been following your threads related to the otherworldly plants and really liked some of what was posted and may very well utilize some of those in my next viv.

Good luck!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks folks for indulging my weirdness. 
I got my first coat of dryloc on tonight. Its an ugly, artificial peach color. 
I need to find some more intense pigments for other layers! 

The dryloc is cool though. Its almost the texture of plaster of paris and on rough surfaces you can create texture with it, which is kind of cool. I'm going to play with it some more!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Its gonna be interesting


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

Progress pics, please ma'am?

I like your out-of-the-box thinking, Beth.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> Progress pics, please ma'am?
> 
> I like your out-of-the-box thinking, Beth.


I like seeing my pangea friends here! But I might be going froggy.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Love it!
Cant wait to see this finished


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

> Perhaps because I'm afraid of my ability to create natural looking rocks


Just try making a rock, you might surprise yourself...


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Okapi said:


> Just try making a rock, you might surprise yourself...


Look whos talking...
The guy with the best rock wall viv ever possibly?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Slow progress - i've got two base coats of orangy dryloc on the foam. Next step will be to add blue and purple. I think its interesting but i really hate how the orange looks.. ..not sure that matters though!!

I'm not sure what I want to do with the blue and purple. I'm probably thinking that detailed painting is out. I'm thinking about coloring the wavy sticks blue and continuing the "veins" into the surface of the cones. I don't know what else. I have some cool prismatic powder to add to the blue and purple, which should be interesting. I am hoping that the colors will make the mourning geckos stand out as they are plain brown.




























from above:


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

You need a spaceship where the geckos can go in. It's not a usual project but I like it.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My opinion, cylindrical purple, background blue, wavy things orange.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

This is the craziest, freakiest, off the wall, concept I've ever seen! I like it.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I cannot wait to see the finished product. I was just talking to my girl about making something like this but was gonna have a crashing ship going through with little LED's all around the rim. This is going to look great like an Avatar world


----------



## ghostmantis (Aug 10, 2011)

Natural-looking or not, it's very creative and definitely cool looking. Can't wait to see where it goes.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Very clever. I am anticipating its outcome.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Look whos talking...
> The guy with the best rock wall viv ever possibly?


 i THINK but i am not sure, that Okapi is the GAL with the BEST rock wall viv ever!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

soldier!
go look on vivarium forums - some guy did this wild pirate viv with a big hollow skull and water coming down the "Crossbones" (bamboo!) - very weird and cool. And then there is the guy who converted his mothers china cabinet into a multi level paludarium with a theme of deconstruction. wild stuff i think you'd like!!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i painted tonite.

let me just say that color is not my strong suit. maybe i should have left it all white.

It looks like "my little pony" puked. 

I'm hoping that the plants, which are mostly darker, will help make it less...circus peanut. Yes, the orange is the color of circus peanuts. At least mourning geckos are plain old brown so hopefully they will show up well. 

it was incredibly difficult to paint behind some of these forms...I will need to keep this in mind for other dryloc builds. I have purple and circus peanut dryloc up to my elbows and in my hair and i still could not reach some spots. Someone remind me to pull it back next time. 

I do like the juxtaposition between the "manmade" forms and the wavy willow organic forms and I wish I had capitalized on that more. I think with plants in there, it will be more evident though. 










Close up of gecko apartments:









View through the side "peephole"


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

if Joan Miro had been a frogger, he would have build a viv like that.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

my guess would be your gonna put a phelsuma species in there and the tank looks great


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Ill def have to take a look at those but im really interested on how this is going to come out though! Also i dont think the colors look bad at all i mean your making a alien world so whos to say they arent the correct colors!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> I like seeing my pangea friends here! But I might be going froggy.


Hey whatever you put in here, I think it's still going to be fantastic!


I'm totally seeing some vivid green Phelsuma too.






(Traitor. JK!!!)


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I designed it with the specific needs of mourning geckos in mind and so they will live in it,but I love the idea of phelsuma in a pink tank, lol!! I planted today and truthfully I think the bright colors of the tank diminish the red and black of my fabulous begonia. No worries. I did take lots of leaves off the begonia to make more for other people and other vivs.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

attached are photos after planting. I think I've decided to remove both of the dark plants (red and black begonia and purple peperomia) and replace with green ones. I think the bright colors of the viv make these plants look dark and out of place and unattractive - when really that begonia is so beautiful - it just isn't the right place for it. I hope i don't kill it taking it out. I'm going to remove them both tomorrow and replace with something cute and green that fits in.

I think the damn viv looks like a tropical resort in brazil at carnival, which isn't what I was going for but ...you know, on my desk at work in winter - will be great fun to have around. So while I don't think it looks off worldly, its ok with me. Its a little too "cute" for my taste - I'm not all that into cute (the red and black begonia has me considering a goth viv) but a little summer in my life won't kill me this winter. 

I did learn about construction with foam and dryloc which was another goal. I think I'll work on the real rock sculpting next!


----------



## TheUnseenHand (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I'd be lying if I said it wasn't interesting  Maybe not something I'd do, but interesting none-the-less. I think you're always going to get a large "cute" factor with that type of color scheme. An alien feel might require something more like black and bright green or something. I dunno. It will certainly be a nice conversation piece.


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> I think the damn viv looks like a tropical resort in brazil at carnival, which isn't what I was going for but ..


I think it looks like a set in the old Star Trek show - you know, with the purple skies and blue plants and stuff.

You kinda expect Cpt Kirk to do one of his drop-and-roll stunts from offa one of those blue vines.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Molch said:


> I think it looks like a set in the old Star Trek show - you know, with the purple skies and blue plants and stuff.
> 
> You kinda expect Cpt Kirk to do one of his drop-and-roll stunts from offa one of those blue vines.


And then promptly fall in love with one of the lizard girls!


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol, Beth! Your right about one thing, it will defiantly brighten up the winter months! I think your idea for a goth viv is cool too (gargoyle geckos… =)
Nice job with the wild viv and kudos for picking up the dryloc and foam technique. The way I see it, the viv may not have turned out exactly how you intended, but it still looks great and it provided you the opportunity to pick up a new skill which will inevitably enhance your next build. Count it as a win!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting. I would probably never do a build like this but I like yours. It does remind me of the old b&w alien films or the old star trek. I think it looks cool.


----------

